

Reddit Forces Remote Workers to Live in San Francisco or Lose Job - bane
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/10/02/reddit-forcing-remote-workers-to-move-to-san-francisco-or-lose-job-tech-employee-fired-termination-relocate/

======
minimaxir
A note: these are being killed as dupes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8404139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8404139)

Additionally, here's Yishan Wong's response: [http://www.quora.com/Is-Reddit-
closing-their-NYC-and-Salt-La...](http://www.quora.com/Is-Reddit-closing-
their-NYC-and-Salt-Lake-City-offices?share=1)

